# How many guns can i bring hunting



## thesilverking (Dec 25, 2009)

How many guns can i bring hunting. I want to bring 2 shotguns, one long range and one for close in work. Thanks everyone


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> what you hunting?



Whatever he misses with the first shot


----------



## thesilverking (Dec 25, 2009)

doves and crows


----------



## 30-338 (Dec 25, 2009)

I know someone who was fined on a dove shoot in SC because he had two guns.  The way I understand it, with two guns you are illegal because you can only have three shells in a gun to dove hunt (as with any migratory game bird), the two guns could give you up to six shots.  Now, if you had a single shot and a double barrel or over/under, I do not think there would be a problem with the three shot issue.  I am not aware of any other potential violations regarding two guns, as long as anyone hunting in close proximity to you has a license.  I know deer hunting some people take a revolver and a rifle and I am not aware of anything wrong with two guns deer hunting.


----------



## Shug (Dec 25, 2009)

In Tenn you can take as many as you want. BUT you can only have 1 at a time in the Field with you. Leave the other in the truck.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never thought about it, but I often carry two shotguns to a dove field.  I keep a MOD tube in the 28" barrel for long shots and an IC tube in the 26" barrel for closer shots.  I've never been checked while carrying 2, so I'm not sure if I'm legal or not.

I almost always have 3 guns with me while deer hunting.  I carry my rifle for bucks and long shots, my Ruger Redhawk for close shots at does (finally got my first one this week), and my XD45 concealed for protection (and to avoid leaving it in the truck).


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 25, 2009)

Multiple guns are OK in dove blind as long as only one is loaded.


----------



## thesilverking (Dec 25, 2009)

okay thanks guys. Thanks for the quick replies. Ill just bring one to be safe. i wasnt thinking about it rite. Thanks again


----------



## Nimrod71 (Dec 25, 2009)

In Georgia you can have as many as you can carry.  The law states you can only have 3 shells in a shotgun while hunting doves and ducks.  I have not read anything that states you can only have 1 gun or if you have more than one the extra has to be unloaded.  The law says only 3 shells.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 25, 2009)

Nimrod71 said:


> In Georgia you can have as many as you can carry.  The law states you can only have 3 shells in a shotgun while hunting doves and ducks.  I have not read anything that states you can only have 1 gun or if you have more than one the extra has to be unloaded.  The law says only 3 shells.



You are correct that nothing in Georgia law says that you can't have two shotguns with plugs limiting them to 3 shells each.

However, the feds, who have concurrent jurisdiction, interpret having two guns as violating the shell limits, and that interpretation has been upheld by the courts.

It's one of those situations where it's your call on how much money and time you are willing to prove they are wrong, if they are.


----------



## dtala (Dec 25, 2009)

can you give the Federal reg that states that having two shotguns is a violation??

As a retired Al Game Warden and Deputy Federal Game Warden I've never heard of such a thing.

  troy


----------



## Hammack (Dec 26, 2009)

My question is how do you effectively shoot two shotguns while dove hunting?  You would be far ahead to just pick one and learn to shoot it at all ranges and skip trying to swap guns in the middle of shooting because a bird is further away.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Most times, I shoot the IC gun, but I keep the MOD gun leaned beside me for long crossers that obviously aren't gonna get any closer.  Most days, I only shoot the MOD gun a few times.  They are both 11-87's.  The only difference is the barrel length, so they feel the same.  I can swap between them without messing up my swing.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2009)

thesilverking said:


> How many guns can i bring hunting. I want to bring 2 shotguns, one long range and one for close in work. Thanks everyone



What about medium work? 

T


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 27, 2009)

get a double barrel


----------



## Throwback (Jan 5, 2010)

Throwback said:


> What about medium work?
> 
> T



Well? 

T


----------



## 12gamag (Jan 6, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> get a double barrel



or just change out chokes in your shotgun....thats what I do...


----------



## Curtis (Jan 6, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing recently, but for hog hunting.  Thinking of carrying my rifle on my shoulder for when in stand but carry shotgun while in transit since it is not uncommon to have a short range shot present itself while walking to / from the stand.
Thoughts?


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jan 7, 2010)

I got checked labor day with 2 loaded shottys in a dove blind. No problem from the game warden.
BHJ


----------

